# New to Town



## Ryepatch (May 6, 2013)

My girlfriend and I are new Gabiano, it is a rural comune in the north-west of the province of Alessandria, some 25 km west of Casale Monferrato. 45 min east of Torino and 90 min west of Milano. 
We are Canadian and have been here one week, we are staying in this area for 6 months getting aquanted with the wine in this region. 
We are learning italian and it is moving along slowly, ok very slowly. It would be nice to connect with other expats and share some knowledge and break up the rural lifestyle.
Are there any expats close by to Gabiano or Casale?


----------



## stacey812000 (Feb 6, 2011)

I'm in ovada! Tell me more about yourselves!


----------

